# iis log analyze



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi

how to analyze a iis log file.like if my site gets down for some time.i need to check for what reason my site got down,are people downloading any thing if yes what they are downloading and at what time that download was.I user web log analyzer in that I get what is downloaded but not at which time.any help
thx


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Did you check the logs under:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Logfiles\W3SVC1

gives you times.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

i have all logs and i use web log analyzer.i get what are the downloads but not at what time


----------

